# Leak coming from quill ?



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello All !
I am new to this site and just signed up to be part of the community. Im not in the business, just plow just a few drive ways for immediate & extended family.

Ok so here is my problem I am having. I have a Fisher HT that I recently picked up used and I have noticed that it's leaking from the quill on the manifold during operation. I thought maybe the O 'ring was damaged so I replaced the quill. But after I installed the new quill I still have fluid exiting from where the quill screw into the manifold.

Why and what might causes the quill to leak ? Is it the pump bush back through the quill adjustment?














Is there a check ball or some type of reducer inside the manifold that regulates pressure ect. Is it possible something under the quill may have came out upon removal ( There was a good amount of pressure ) and I just didn't see it ? I am not sure about where to start , I am mechanically inclined but unfortunately don't know very much about plow hydraulic ect.

Thanks for any help. Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it coming from that screw? Maybe try some thread tape?


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

Freshwater said:


> Is it coming from that screw? Maybe try some thread tape?


 Yes it is coming from the quill screw , But since the quill screw is adjustable I didn't think I should put Teflon tape on it ? Am I mistaken? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wonder if you might have damaged one of the new o rings upon install


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

^^*^^this

And Does it stop leaking if you turn it in in a couple turns?
looks like it’s out/ loose
I’d turned it in until I was at least flush or bottom it out and turn it out 2 turns or so.

Jmo


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks, The O rings still good. I thought similar and re checked it. The fluid comes out no matter where the quill is set. I have tried it flush and tried backing it off. As I under stand backing it off , But no matter the setting it is coming out from the quill.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You state you replaced the quill, is that the whole screw assy. Do you still have the old one. Make sure the old one has the same threads as the new one.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

It is amazing how 9/16 US Course thread is very very close to 12mm x 1.25 threads. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You said you replaced it, you used need Fisher parts?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Since it's been doing it since you purchased it, it may be worth pulling the quill back out and inspect the valve manifold itself for signs of damage or tampering. It wouldn't be common, but who knows what the previous owner did screwing around with it.


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

TJS said:


> You state you replaced the quill, is that the whole screw assy. Do you still have the old one. Make sure the old one has the same threads as the new one.


Yes , I replaced the quill . I went to a fisher dealer and It came with the O rings on as required. I went on the fisher site to look at parts schematic and it appears to be correct ect. I'm baffled ?


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> You said you replaced it, you used need Fisher parts?


Yes, genuine oem from fisher .


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Since it's been doing it since you purchased it, it may be worth pulling the quill back out and inspect the valve manifold itself for signs of damage or tampering. It wouldn't be common, but who knows what the previous owner did screwing around with it.





Hydromaster said:


> ^^*^^this
> 
> And Does it stop leaking if you turn it in in a couple turns?
> looks like it's out/ loose
> ...





Philbilly2 said:


> Wonder if you might have damaged one of the new o rings upon install


So I backed it off and every thing looks fine. No damage.


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you for the response every one. 
After purchasing a new quill and screwing it in it's damaged ! Any know why ? I don't get it. It was brand new. How does this thing get damaged by screwing it in ? I'm baffled. And at $60 a clip I don't want to buy another just to have it happen again. Any know what mate cause this damage ?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Do you still have the old quill screw? If so, and that white piece is still intact on the old one, maybe move the o ring from the new quill to the old one and see if that works.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I know the hole is small, but can you see any damage in there? When you installed it, did you lube up the hole and the quill?


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> I know the hole is small, but can you see any damage in there? When you installed it, did you lube up the hole and the quill?


I didn't lube it prior ( Smh). Just got off the phone w/ fisher. They said could be one of three

1. Burr in the hydraulic manifold ( Most unlikely per tech) 
2. If adjusted while lowering the quill will tear ! I can't recall If I violated this rule ? 
I will next time. 
3. Could tear if not adequately lubricated during install.

The last 2 just appear obvious so I will be real upset w/ my self if it was that simple. 
If any one had been here or heard of I would love to know. My new quill will be in Friday.


----------



## Sg455 (Nov 27, 2019)

seville009 said:


> Do you still have the old quill screw? If so, and that white piece is still intact on the old one, maybe move the o ring from the new quill to the old one and see if that works.


Like the thought. But the old quill was also damaged.


----------

